# Full list of plug-ins and automatic updates all plug-ins



## Andrey.D (Jun 28, 2020)

I'd like to see a tab with a full list of third-party plugins, versions and buttons in the settings for the new version to automatically update them.
To do this, all plug-ins from developers could be placed in a special repository or store OBS.
It is currently very difficult to keep track of updates for all plug-ins used. In addition, it is not uncommon to update additional libraries to work properly.
I would also like to see out-of-date plug-ins that have identified problems automatically shut down, alerting you to identified issues and the need for an update.


----------



## lebaston100 (Jun 28, 2020)

You can vote for this idea here: https://ideas.obsproject.com/posts/14/add-a-plugin-manager


----------



## Andrey.D (Jun 28, 2020)

lebaston100 said:


> You can vote for this idea here: https://ideas.obsproject.com/posts/14/add-a-plugin-manager


Thank you, yes, I fully support and vote for this idea.


----------

